
YouTube Instant Creator Accepts Job At YouTube - vijaydev
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/24/youtube-instant-instant/
======
jacquesm
Super of the Youtube guys to follow through on this and great for him to see
he actually got the job.

I'm pretty curious if we'll be able to spot his 'fingerprint' in the features
that youtube will roll out over the next period.

------
brosephius
just playing devil's advocate here, but why is slapping together an API with
some javascript worthy of a job offer? what's so exciting about YT instant?
from hurley's twitter message, it sounds like he asked this kid to drop out of
stanford to join youtube, which sounds a little crazy. maybe I just have no
imagination.

(congrats to the kid in any case)

~~~
gbrez1
I agree and thank you for speaking what was on my mind as well. Anyone with
moderate javascript skills could have a site like this up and running within 2
hours. I'm not even a fan of google instant though, oh well, to each his own.

~~~
city41
People often say "I could do that" when seeing a Jackson Pollock painting. The
key is they didn't, Pollock did. Hindsight is 20/20 and skills in executing
are a dime a dozen. I'd be willing to be the vast majority of HN users could
have coded up Youtube Instant. The differentiator is Feross actually did it.

------
tibbon
Normally, does getting a job at YouTube require the same hoops to jump through
as getting a job at Google, or are their HR departments and processes separate
still?

~~~
chime
Though it's been a while now, back in 2007 I was offered a job at YouTube
without going through the interview process because I co-developed the now-
defunct Chime.TV ( [http://techcrunch.com/2007/06/12/chimetv-a-prettier-way-
to-w...](http://techcrunch.com/2007/06/12/chimetv-a-prettier-way-to-watch-
youtube/) ) and won the Mashup Competition that year. I even confirmed to make
sure I wouldn't have to go through the crazy Google hiring practices and was
assured that "If you say yes, you don't have to interview - you have a job
starting tomorrow on my team at YouTube." It seemed like a very cool
proposition too - my code would be visible to hundreds of millions of people
immediately. I would've accepted it had my life circumstances been different.

------
astrofinch
"Interestingly enough, the ambitious Aboukhadijeh was a software engineer
intern at Facebook when he created Youtube Instant."

Hm, I was under the impression Facebook didn't allow side projects. I suppose
this doesn't apply to interns?

~~~
jacquesm
Programmers will do 'side projects' in their heads when you tie their hands,
it's like painters having to paint and writers having to write.

Not allowing side projects is opposing a force of nature.

Silly move by facebook.

~~~
feross
I've worked at Facebook all summer as an intern. Never have I been aware of
any company policy that forbids side projects.

~~~
jacquesm
For interns that would be pretty weird anyway, after all, it's not like they
are under the kind of employment contract where you could reasonably make the
case for that.

In fact, your best interns probably do have side projects.

------
xentronium
I am sorta envious of the guy.

------
bartl
>Interestingly enough, the ambitious Aboukhadijeh was a software engineer
intern at Facebook when he created Youtube Instant.

Ouch. Does that mean Facebook own the rights?

Because IT staff are not much more than slaves in our world: anything you
create while employed is property of the employer, even if the work is done in
your own time.

------
bretthellman
Ah jezzz, next is a movie deal!

------
chopsueyar
What is YouTube Instant?

~~~
noodle
<http://ytinstant.com/>

~~~
chopsueyar
Yeah, couldn't find the about page.

Is it just an AJAX-based Youtube search autocomplete that pulls up the results
and then makes am autoplaying playlist?

~~~
noodle
yeah, and google instant is just a google search that pulls up results as you
type them.

~~~
chopsueyar
Are you trying to get a rise out of me, sir?

~~~
noodle
just pointing out the fact that you can make a lot of things sound trivial if
you try :)

------
lukeqsee
Poor guy. And I mean it.

Google is a big mess of hierarchy, (yes, they're much better than the average
-- that's not saying much). Their "eternal" startup mantra is just that. Looks
like the world has lost yet another good hacker to the halls of the
Googleplex.

I hope he loves it. Unfortunately, I don't think he will.

Kudos to all the work put in for YouTube Instant. Good luck to your future at
YouTube!

~~~
feross
Hey, author of YouTube Instant here. I just want to say one thing: I'll never
stop hacking. Expect to see lots more from me in the future!

~~~
dabent
I want to publicly thank you for being cool and answering a question I had
about ytinstant by email. Your instinct for hacking is an inspiration.

